# Which Race has the "Best" Titan?



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So which race do you think has the best titan this can be on 40K scale or EPIC scale. I want your opinions.

My personally opinion is the Warhound Scout Titan; points-cost wise, it's inexpensive, and can be armed for a variety of roles. With the right equipment, a group of Warhounds could probably take out an Emperor battle titan. i know a Reaver is cheaper but it can't stand up to the punishment that a warhound can take and still kick some ass.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently in 40k the title of best titan goes to the reaver, since it is the larges titan currently with a model, and its void missile launcher is just wrong.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Also the warhound is incredibly cool looking. Can't forget that!

Is the stompa a Titan class vehicle, or merely super heavy? Cause the fact that it's a plastic kit at a fraction the price of any other Titan is pretty compelling.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Mars class warhound...classiest of the lot


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite has to be the Imperator class titan, just because its so bloody big. I seem to recall you could get them in epic. Cant see them ever being made in 40k scale though.

I do love the look of the warhounds and would seriously consider getting one if I played Apoc.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

It has to be the Warlock titan in my opinion, anything armed with a D-cannon that big is awesome, also in epic the psychic lance was fantastic, heres hoping that when they do the conversion kit for the new FW phantom that the lance is as good in apocalypse as it was in epic.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I used to love the old warlord battle titan, there was just something monstrous about it. The newer model just doesn't look as good to me.

Warhounds are ace though... I'd like one for my orks, but suspect a looted warhound would be a bit far ;-)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Warhounds are ace though... I'd like one for my orks, but suspect a looted warhound would be a bit far ;-)


Now that is a conversion I would love to see. All those gorts hanging off the sides with rigging all over it.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> Now that is a conversion I would love to see. All those gorts hanging off the sides with rigging all over it.


Tell me about it  At three hundred quid for the titan alone it may take a bit of saving... on top of the wedding saving... BAH! 

How to get something as ludicrous as a warhound without the mrs finding out is the question ;-) haha


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> How to get something as ludicrous as a warhound without the mrs finding out is the question ;-) haha


Combine the two - wedding list!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I always like the gracefulness that the Eldar titans offer. Speedy but fragile, and packing an insane punch.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Clearly the Imperium has the best Titans... You cant go wrong with a full Titan Legion (Or two for the matter...)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Imperator for the win!

When you have a single model that costs enough points to be considered a large army on its own (4,000pts) well that just screams 'awesome'.

Plus added benefit- make a 40k scale one and you've got a mannequin to hang your jacket on between games. :biggrin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd probably have to vote for the Nid Hierophant Bio-Titan; Damn thing is so hard to kill the local FLGS has banned them from Apocalypse games. Nasty thing has an invulnerable save, regenerates, and pumps out enough shots to kill most rival super-heavies in a round. And THEN it can assault... :ireful2:

Honorable mention goes to the Eldar Phantom Titan- Me no likee all those "Instant Death" spouting weapons AND that damnable holo-field...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Banelord sounds pretty damn awesome.

I do have to go for the Eldar Titan though. The Sonic Lances really do it for me, if I'm honest.

Not a Titan, but honourable mention goes to the Harridan, and the Manta.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> Combine the two - wedding list!


A damn good plan that, my mate got a thunderhawk off his mrs for a wedding pressie! He was quite rightly stoked with it!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

....you know a reaver can shoot out 8 Str D strength shots a turn if loaded out a certian way right? Just thought I would mention that.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> So which race do you think has the best titan this can be on 40K scale or EPIC scale. I want your opinions.
> 
> My personally opinion is the Warhound Scout Titan; points-cost wise, it's inexpensive, and can be armed for a variety of roles. With the right equipment, a group of Warhounds could probably take out an Emperor battle titan. i know a Reaver is cheaper but it can't stand up to the punishment that a warhound can take and still kick some ass.


i think your getting Reavers and Warhounds mixed up. 
Warhounds are the smallest class of titan and the weakest in armour and void shields with the smallest firepower and are used as the scouts of a titan legion, a group of these wouldn't stand a chance against an Emperor class titan. 
Reavers are the second smallest of the titan classes but is far bigger, more armored and has greater void shields, it also has more weapons then a Warhound. 
Points wise a Reaver is more expensive then a Warhound.

as for best titan id say and imperator/emperor class titan as it can just stand there and pummel anything to nothing, its a bloody walking fortress that can carry a small army.


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

At a local tournament last weekend a Revanant and a Phantom titan took on a Emperor titan and won so I would have to go with the Phantom titan. Void shields just don't cut it when your being shot at with D cannon firing vortex shots.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Manta.

It's a carry case in its own right for gods sakes! :laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar Revenant Titan with Sonic Lances. 
Two Hellstorm templates of death and a Missile Launcher to mop up the wounded.

"Here Niddy, Niddy, Niddy..."


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know... I'd think the Pulsars would work out better for your Revenant Titan. The increased range and destructive power would appear to be of more use.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Beetle back warlord from epic. In the original game the weapon combos were ferral. Titan class weapons counted as a twin mount below the carapace and as a single above it. Conventional weapons counted as a 6x mount below and a 4x mount above. It was possible to fitout a titan with 20 battlecannons or lascannons and that was mean for taking down other titans. Plus they were the first titans i had. Nostalga value.


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Currently in 40k the title of best titan goes to the reaver, since it is the larges titan currently with a model, and its void missile launcher is just wrong.


And I'll second that... :victory:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Whoever said the Reaver was the largest titan with a model....








Yes, that is a Warhound titan in it's left hand.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

and the point of a model that big is? (besides a good laugh, it DOES look fake besides)

:shok:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s a pretty epic looking titan. 

But I`m gonna second the Heirophant Bio Titan (that counts right?). T9, W10, a 3+ invuln save, as well as the ability to pump out a barrage of S10 AP3 shots at different targets and then charge something else. 

In combat, we`re talking a shitload of attacks, the stomp ability, rerolling to hit and lashwhips. I`m sorry, but once it`s in combat (easy because it fleets 2D6) even that there warlord titan is screwed.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"I don't know... I'd think the Pulsars would work out better for your Revenant Titan. The increased range and destructive power would appear to be of more use."

You may well be right, but I bought my Revenant for next to nothing second-hand, it came with Sonic Lances and I refuse to play non-WYSIWYG. So Sonic Lances it is. 
I've tried to buy the Pulse Lasers separately from Forgeworld, but they won't do it.

Anyway, I play predominantly against Tyranids and those two Hellstorm Templates per turn, coupled with Doom have a habit of convincing even the hardiest of Monstrous Creatures that it's time to die.

Failing that, there's always my Scorpion Heavy Grav Tank... HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Serpion5 the heirophant has old school warp field for last edd so no 3+ inv save, just 2+armor and 5+ inv save.


----------

